# me last year and me now



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

8months later


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

1st pics, few weeks into training. 11 and a half stone.

second lot - 13 3/4 stone.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Good progress mate, keep it up!

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Think thats ok, all in all for say 11months training, maybe 1month out due to hol and car accident.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

:nod:

Yeah definitely mate over 2 stone in under a year you've got to be happy with that? Massive diference in the width of your back and depth of your back/chest, probably added 3-4 inches, as well as 1-2,on your arms...

How tall are you?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

think i put 2" on my arms in the first 6months, used to have very thin arms.

i am 6ft 3" now mate, 21.

Currently sitting on 13 3/4 stone.

put 2 1/4 stone on like u say, probably a bit bodyfat like.

Ive mentioned on here about starting cardio and cutting to get a 6pack (holiday in EGYPT in AUG, main reason)

But im in two minds to just keep going as my long term objectives, try and get bigger, and maybe start using some creatine?

dont no what to do.... :axe:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah right ok pretty tall then.

Give it another 6 weeks or so with creatine you could probably stick on another half stone and then that will give you 3 Months to cut down. When cutting if you were to average between 1-2 lbs a week that would be about 20lbs weight loss anyway.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

never used creatine before, or no much about it. My diet is in the "nutrional" section, if i was to get some, where and when would i use it. thanks. Ive also heard off a mate that he took celltech, and once he finished and stopped taking it, he SHRUNK lmao and went back to where he was before? true or false?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll answer the Creatine question on your other thread. When on creatine you retain higher levels of water so it is possible you could gain up to 2-3kg (water weight) and lose this after but you should also gain muscle which you would not lose if you are still training and eating the right amount of protein.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

does the extra water not effect our body's at all?

judging the pics, anywhere you think needs more attention?


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

jonnymc said:


> does the extra water not effect our body's at all?
> 
> judging the pics, anywhere you think needs more attention?


It's no harm to be well hydrated. Anyway, people who are bloated and retaining water tend to already quite ill. Looking at the pictures, I would certainly say you are making good progress, and looking quite good. If you are not looking to get massive then I'd say you can actually start going for definition now. Otherwise, keep eating and training. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

big improvements buddy nice


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

you think so fat boy?

*Short term goals* (aug) - i wanna get a 6 pack for egypt, was going to go for 2 morning runs, but do you think it would be ok to just do them after my workouts? say mon and friday? and sunday i play 5 aside for 1hr too.

*Long term goals -* get bigger, but still have a 6 pack, much bigger


----------



## purewarrior (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice progress, good luck with your goals too, they seem pretty realistic to me.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks alot:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jonny-do consistent low impact cardio for fat loss.

thats it..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

You trying to say, im fat cal?

:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> i wanna get a 6 pack for egypt,


nope that you think too much :becky:

chillax mother dude 

you seem to be putting alot of stuff under the microscope at the mo looking for progress..

ie whats statistiCALly best/fastest etc..

i find its best to stand back and try and look at the big factors...

diet training REST consistency...

just trying to be helpful bud...

i think you couldve made better gains if you trained less frequently if i`m honest.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Well im standing back and thinking of joining an old fashioned as we mentioned before, that way i can start "deads", so should gain more mass mate. And burn more calories?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Aug 2010, if this pic works:

...... Ive tried using the additional options: Attach Files

Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd txt zip


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

11months later

July 2011


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

and another, but for some reason its saying update failed


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is that you at 15 stone bud?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

It is, 15 stone exact, standing at 6ft 3 remember.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if thats you at 15 stone, you`ve got a nice lean bulk going on..

you dont look 15 stone tho but thats incedental..

shoulders are looking well and tbh lol you remind me of me shapewise..

are you legs coming on too?

you are thickening up, and the more you can focus on deads etc the better..

yup they`ll help you burn BF too IMO

promotes a highly anabolic environment if you rest enuff :becky:

your other body parts will still grow when focusing on deads even if you dont manage to add weight to the bar:wink:

thats why my bench weight is so low, but my chest is pretty good cos i grew it with deads..

cos we both started out thin its like our limbs need even more muscle to fill them out, if that makes sense?

i think thats why we`ve got loads of shape, and takes even longer to put mass on in between joints..

if you can get your frame up to size with deads etc you`ll find it easier the finishing off arms traps calves etc (well i dunno bout calves cos theyre stubborn lil cnuts lol)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

didnt realise you were 6 "3..


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah 6ft 3, so compound are a pain in the butt LOL i no what you mean about calves!!!! never show hardly!

would love to add chin ups and pull ups, but i find them so hard and difficult, Long Arms???? and to be fair, once i have done 3 x 10 on deadlifts to start my back session off, i am sitting down, so exhasuted! no air con in gym yet ether, feel like i am about to faint! really gets you struggling to breath.

As for squats, i feel as if i manage ok with them, get about parallel, no lower.

deadlifts, i feel ok with them, but my legs obv share the load a bit, being 6ft 3 i dont think i could do SLDL, but i am not really bothered anyhow.

Bench, seems to be increasing each week, slowly........ normally adding 2.5kg each week, or a few extra reps to last weeks weight.

As for lean bulk? i would say Lean-ish....... When sitting down i dont look leav, rather a little pot LOL, or when relaxed!!! as some pointed out in the gym "Jonny you'll have to get rid of the holiday gut" i must of been relaxed and breathing out. still not slim, but not excessive fat.

i have put alot of mass to my frame, as i was a really skinny kid, i will try to get a pic of how skinny i was within the next week or 2.

was thinking of bulking to xmas, and cutting down, think im just above 15stone now, 15.3 and starting creatine extreme kr-ev tomorrow.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

at 6"3 i`d 101% say do partials deads and or sldl.

go just below knee height for sldl!!!!

youre not competition lifting so for deads put some blocks down so you dont have to bend down so far(think long term with ya back dude)

same for chins you do have to lower yourself much further than a short stocky dude..

and bench..

always go for a safe solid ROM that doesnt take you to extremes..

4 of us were deadlifting last sunday 2 of us were 5"9 2 were 6ft+

the shorter dudes outlifted the taller..

for a fair comaprison blocks wouldve been used..

in fact blocks were used cos they were all so inflexible they need taller ons tho...

so they were using my trap bar with raised handles and blocks..

i was gutted about how much strenght i`d lost i found it fcuking hard lifting from the raised height and i fcuked my back up after only being back in training a week...

ego got the better of me lol...

ahh sundays lolo


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good mate. As cal says you really don't look 15st which is good I guess. I'm 6ft ands find it hard to put on bulk and also find chins really difficult. But I can sldl. Keep it up dude be good to see some more rogress pics in a month or so.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys..... do you use SLDL on a legs day? solely for hamstrings???

i manage with deadlifts using a full ROM tbh, my back ache's for 5mins afterwards, but apart from that fine.

So why use SLDL over normal deads? im finding normal deads ok apart from what i said above.

i dont have the energy to do chin's after deadlifts, so maybe i should start with chins? if so..... i cant do many, so what should i am for? sets or just as many as i can get out each week?

starting creatine, so gonna post some pics up in a months time, baring in mind, ill be back to a ******! LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jonny do you chins rest pause :wink:

maybe try 2 sets of 5 singles and see how that goes, dont use a full rom lol.. you aint gonna be able to go to nearly straight arms as i can...

fleg you are built more oxlike than jonny so you may well get less back issues you lucky fecker..

you know me i always err on the side of caution 

i predict if you can focus on big leg work in 2 years time jonny you`ll be where you want to be..

i think you`d get there by eating like i do or as you do would get you there..(obviously eating more than i do lol, but i think you know what i mean..)

you have come a long way 

now get those leggies out :becky:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Trouble is, there isnt any blocks in the gym, and probs get thrown out if i brought some in.

i do use a belt....... it doesnt hurt every week, just now and then.

would plate's do instead?

got a decent cid of a SLDL....?

i'll try and get a few more piccys up this week, as i want some advice. Was thinking of changing routine, dont no how a 5x5 routine would go down.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great results there mate, how long's it taken you? Although you were skinny, I would say you can see there was always potential with the shape of your chest etc by the look of your initial pics. I don't have this unfortunately so it's gonna be an uphill struggle.

Completely agree with the above I might add, get those wide grip pull ups in to help bring out the wings! I'm only about an inch shorter than you (and 1.5st lighter I might add) but manage them fine. Full ROM with 1 second hanging pause after each rep.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks dorsey, that first pic is of me after training a few months, hence shape of chest, but i used to do alot of weights, over trained really.

i will try and get a pic of me before any training this week, and some more pics to date, including some "wheel" shots...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wheel shots???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nowt wrong with 5x5, but its not gonna be any more productive than any other format..

for example legs grow better with high reps..

also the taller someone is and the longer theyre limbs the less their body will be able to deal with heavy rep formats..

you got fleg standing there with the bar across his shoulders about to squat at 19 stone, thick as fcuk with a rock solid lower back and then you got jonny at 6"3 resembling more of a palm tree lol...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cal, would you go as far to say that people with 'longer limbs' should generally aim for reps over weight?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if thats you at 15 stone, you`ve got a nice lean bulk going on..
> 
> you dont look 15 stone tho but thats incedental..
> 
> ...


Alot of people have been saying that about my shoulders..... was stepping back and thinking how could i get the rest of me to catch up with them shoulders then????

shoulders training, i start with a heavy seated shoulder press (barbell) normally get 10 reps out the first set, 9/10 second set, and 6-8 on last set.

Then i use light weights for side raise's..... and used to use light weights for front raises a while ago, but dropped front raises for shrugs.

Basically i was thinking if i could do a heavy compound for each "Large" muscle group, and then switch to lighter but very strict form for the next 2 exercises on it, i wonder if it would have the same effect for growth?

Or, is my shoulders just naturally a stronger point, with an easier growth rate.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Im somewhere between these to photos! Guessing your the guy on here i'm competing with XD haha!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Let's Go, Amigo!


----------

